# Is Disney Meal Plan available on II trade into DVC?



## CAROLW (Jul 20, 2008)

I read somewhere that the Disney Meal Plan is only available if you book the hotel room directly with Disney or if you are a DVC Owner.

I would like to get the meal plan for my upcoming stay at the Beach Club Villas in March 2009. I do not own at DVC but traded into BCV through II.


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Jul 20, 2008)

CAROLW said:


> I read somewhere that the Disney Meal Plan is only available if you book the hotel room directly with Disney or if you are a DVC Owner.
> 
> I would like to get the meal plan for my upcoming stay at the Beach Club Villas in March 2009. I do not own at DVC but traded into BCV through II.



Yes... no problem.   Call the DVC number that they give you and get it ordered in advance (I think 3 days is min).   Then pay for it at check-in.

/Jim


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 21, 2008)

They need at least 3 business days' advance notice to arrange for your II Exchange Confirmation to include the Disney Dining Plan.  At least that's what someone in DVC Member Services told me on a phone call last month.  They'll add it to your reservation and it shows up on your room bill, along with the $95 Resort Fee charged to II exchangers at check-in.  The DDP must be purchased for all people staying in your room for the full length of your stay.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jul 24, 2008)

*Questions*



Lisa P said:


> They need at least 3 business days' advance notice to arrange for your II Exchange Confirmation to include the Disney Dining Plan.  At least that's what someone in DVC Member Services told me on a phone call last month.  They'll add it to your reservation and it shows up on your room bill, along with the $95 Resort Fee charged to II exchangers at check-in.  The DDP must be purchased for all people staying in your room for the full length of your stay.



How much is the meal plan and what does it include? Breakfast, lunch and dinner? Breakfast/Dinner? 1 meal a day? Also are the vouchers good anywhere, in the parks, in your home resort, other Disney hotels? Downtown Disney? 

Lastly, what is this $95 resort fee about? Is that for a week? Is it for any size unit, studio or 3 bedroom? 

-TJ


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Jul 24, 2008)

tahoeJoe said:


> How much is the meal plan and what does it include? Breakfast, lunch and dinner? Breakfast/Dinner? 1 meal a day? Also are the vouchers good anywhere, in the parks, in your home resort, other Disney hotels? Downtown Disney?
> 
> Lastly, what is this $95 resort fee about? Is that for a week? Is it for any size unit, studio or 3 bedroom?
> 
> -TJ



There are a few different versions of the meal plan.

1) Standard - about $38/day.   Includes 1 Counter service (CS), 1 Table service (TS) and 1 snack per day

2) Deluxe - about $79/day.  In includes 3 meals (could all be TS) and a refillable drink mug at check-in good for length of stay

The meal plan must be purchased for everyone in the room... for all days.

The $95 resort fee is the equivalent of the ADP fee often added to the sticker of new cars... except that it not negotiable.

/Jim


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 24, 2008)

The links below include the list of restaurants. It's very important to make Advance Dining Reservation due to the popularity of the dining plan.

The WDW brochures below are in PDF format.

WDW 2008 Dining Plan Brochure 
WDW 2008 Deluxe Dining Plan Brochure
WDW Restaurant Menu and Prices

NOTE: Everyone in your party must participate on the dining plan for the full length of your stay.

Disney Dining Plan meals and snacks can't be redeemed for cash in whole or in part, sold separately, transferred or refunded. Theme Park admission is required for some dining locations.

*Gratuities are not included unless indicated (for example Dinner Shows include gratuities)*. 
An automatic 18% gratuity charge will be added to your bill for parties of 6 or more. 
An automatic gratuity charge may also be added to your bill for items you order that are not included in the Disney Dining Plan (e.g. alcoholic beverages).


----------



## ocdb8r (Jul 24, 2008)

tahoeJoe said:


> How much is the meal plan and what does it include? Breakfast, lunch and dinner? Breakfast/Dinner? 1 meal a day? Also are the vouchers good anywhere, in the parks, in your home resort, other Disney hotels? Downtown Disney?
> 
> Lastly, what is this $95 resort fee about? Is that for a week? Is it for any size unit, studio or 3 bedroom?
> 
> -TJ



The $95 resort fee is for the whole week and the same for every unit (my understanding).  It covers all the internal transportation as well as free transport to and from the airport.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jul 24, 2008)

alwysonvac said:


> The links below include the list of restaurants. It's very important to make Advance Dining Reservation due to the popularity of the dining plan.
> 
> The WDW brochures below are in PDF format.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information.

Is the dining plan a group of meal vouchers, a debit card, or a charge to room type of thing? Also, if I wanted two table service meals (lunch and dinner) in one day and the following day just two quick service meals is that possible? Are any of the buffets (breakfast?) considered quick service meals? 

Lastly, is the 18% tip mandatory on parties of 2 or 4? Can I tip more or less than 18% if desired? 

Thanks for all your help.  

-TJ


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 24, 2008)

tahoeJoe said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> Is the dining plan a group of meal vouchers, a debit card, or a charge to room type of thing? Also, if I wanted two table service meals (lunch and dinner) in one day and the following day just two quick service meals is that possible? Are any of the buffets (breakfast?) considered quick service meals?
> 
> ...



It is on your room key and it is given to you in whole.  So, if you have 2 adults staying 7 nights you'd get 14 TS, 14 CS and 14 snack credits.  You can use them any way you see fit.  You can do 3 tables services one day and none the next.  It is up to you.  (just be careful as some TS are 2 credits for one meal).

I don't know of any of the buffets being Quick service (CS) meals.  Did you check out allears.net site for menus.

I'm not sure about the tipping as I did the plan when tipping was included.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 24, 2008)

> Is the dining plan a group of meal vouchers, a debit card, or a charge to room type of thing?


 The Dining Plan is added to your room key



> Also, if I wanted two table service meals (lunch and dinner) in one day and the following day just two quick service meals is that possible?


 yes, see brochure link



> Are any of the buffets (breakfast?) considered quick service meals?


 no, buffets are table service. Quick meals are counter service/food courts.



> Lastly, is the 18% tip mandatory on parties of 2 or 4?


no, but an automatic gratuity charge will be added to your bill for items you order that are not included in the Disney Dining Plan (e.g. alcoholic beverages).



> Can I tip more or less than 18% if desired?


yes, you can tip less than 18% for a party less than 6 for items you order that are included in the Disney Dining Plan  .
You can tip more than 18% for any party size.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 24, 2008)

FYI... 

Here's a list of available snacks on the Disney Dining plan - 2008 Confirmed Snacks included in the Dining Plan

Here's a link to the dedicated Disney Dining Plan Forum on the Disboards


----------

